# Toy/Treat Hiding?



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Typical? I can't count how many times I've gone to bed and found a bully stick tucked under my pillow or plop down on the couch only to be stabbed in the butt by an antler hidden under the blanket. She isn't protective of her food or toys. Will this behaviour go away eventually or am I in for a life of surprises? I find it funny (except for the antler in the butt) but am curious.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You don't want any resource guarding...her leaving her toys around is a good thing!

I have a thief and he will pick up random objects and place them in various places...last night he must have put his Kong in the dishwasher when the lid was down because it was super clean this morning when I put clean dishes away...I didn't even see it in there!


----------



## RamRod (Nov 27, 2011)

Ha ha.... Mine does this all the time.... Do you get the groans when they can't find a place or see you looking at their hiding spot??


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

My adult has a knack to do this. She's done this since puppyhood and it never went away. I personally find it fairly amusing, especially when she hides a toy under the covers and someone ends up sitting on it.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

This is so funny...Scarlett does this ALL THE TIME. She stashes stuff between the couch cushions and then gets all flustered when we sit on her "stuff". I frequently find that disgusting "pizzle" under my pillow. She steals stuff too and hides it. My checkbook was MIA for quite a while. 

She never hides her toys, just the nasty, stinky stuff. Like she's afraid WE will eat it or something. She leaves her toys all over the house though.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella does this all the time....and she moves it if she sees me watching! She will run around and whine with what she wants to hide. Only problem is I have another dog that usually finds her hidden stash! I think it is so cute, I hope she never outgrows it. I wonder why they do it?


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> Stella does this all the time....and she moves it if she sees me watching! She will run around and whine with what she wants to hide. Only problem is I have another dog that usually finds her hidden stash! I think it is so cute, I hope she never outgrows it. I wonder why they do it?


If we watch Crystal when she is hiding her "stash", she will fake hide it then hide it somewhere else. It's like they don't want US to play / eat with their toy / food. I find it completely hilarious. I also wonder why they do it? Maybe instinct from the wild to hide remains of prey? I'm not sure, really. But I do find it really funny!


----------

